
Accessing paid WiFi hotspots with MAC address spoofing [video] - danm07
https://eclips.io/c/4Jgtl1Zk9W
======
blackflame7000
Wouldn't this result in a MAC Address conflict? I can't see this working on
WIFI unless you were to able to fully establish a MITM attack. Furthermore,
depending on whether any switches are involved, who knows where packets will
be routed. In theory they will be broadcast, but smart switches could filter
packets. I would imagine packet-loss would be very high in either case but I
haven't tried it for myself

~~~
sbarker
You have to remember we are talking about wifi here. You are correct in a
wired network but the last hop can be thought of as a hub. All of the packets
will be routed to the AP and the AP will broadcast them to all devices it's
the NICs job to accept or reject the packtes and even if the MACs match as the
packet moves up the OSI model they will be dropped by the legit NIC and yours
will move the packets up. Now on a wired network you are correct lots of
packet loss depending on L1 switches vs L3 switches, routers, etc.

~~~
blackflame7000
Awesome, thanks for the explanation!

------
adamkochanowicz
I can't believe how easy that was.

~~~
wedowhatwedo
It was so easy because it won't work. :)

~~~
qnmaster
Except it does work.

